# Documents for spousal permit



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am submitting my application for Visitors Visa Section 11(6) in two days and I saw under the column of DOCUMENTS REQUIRED:

1. The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a SA citizen or resident is applicable as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship.

2. Support letter.

I am married to a SA citizen with no children. When I applied for my permit in Singapore, I only had to provide a support letter. Could anyone enlighten me what they want with (1) since it doesn't make sense since we do live together as married couple and sharing financial responsibility is the reason why I have to apply for work endorsement under my spousal permit. Or are (1) and (2) the same thing?


----------



## Luv (Jun 19, 2015)

1)instead of the affidavit u wl submit your marriage certificate.
2) support letter is basically from your husband to dha asking them to assist you wt ur application,nd that u reside together at address ***.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

j0ty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am submitting my application for Visitors Visa Section 11(6) in two days and I saw under the column of DOCUMENTS REQUIRED:
> 
> ...


Hi J0ty, 

The spousal affidavit is only needed for those who are not legally married. Is this the case?


----------

